# Antenna input Questions



## bcnvc (Sep 9, 2005)

On the 942 Antenna input is a HD Antenna all that you need to receive HD signals from local channels?
I live in a remote area and need a outside antenna with a 30' mast and booster FYI.


Thanks in advance
Bill

:grin: 













on the 942


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2005)

You don't need an "HD" antenna. That label is just a marketing gimmick.

You need an antenna suited to your local situation. Go to www.antennaweb.org and search for your location's broadcasters. They will give you a recommendation for a type of antenna based on range from the towers. If you have a blend of UHF and VHF channels to receive, get a combination UHF/VHF antenna. The chances are you anly need a UHF antenna. You may need two to receive from two different directions.

Go to antennaweb, then come back for any followup questions.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

I went to antenna web and I only see the color code for the different antennas based on my zip code. Does the site have specific antennas in each code?

I saw the link to the Wineguard Sharpshooter SS-3000

Has anyone used this antenna?


----------

